# 59cm Vamoots Pic?



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

Anybody got a pic of a standard 59cm Vamoots (not compact) built up?

Ah, what the heck. Post up the pics of 59cm compacts too if you've got one.

What height/inseam are you 59cm riders?

Thanks

LP


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Compact 59cm.
Inseam: 35"
Trunk: 26"
Forearm: 14"
Arm: 27"
Thigh: 25"
Lower Leg: 23"
Sternal Notch: 60"
Total Body Height: 74"


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

What is your saddle height on that puppy? (center of BB to top of seat)

Hot bike!

LP


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

lanpope said:


> What is your saddle height on that puppy? (center of BB to top of seat)
> 
> Hot bike!
> 
> LP


I am hoping I got this right for you as it is a little confusing.
Mine is a size 59 which has a 58cm TT.
The saddle height measurement you are after is 80cm/31.5".
My saddle to bar reach is 58cm with a 110mm stem.


Hope that this all helps.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks that is exactly what I am looking for.

I have long legs for my height and I wanted to make sure my saddle to bar drop would not be too extreme.

I think it will work!

Thanks again.

Anybody else got pics of a 59cm?

LP


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

That is one great looking bike FTR. You and I are virtually identical in size. Same height, same reach, the only difference is my 81cm saddle height. Not much difference actually. I've wondered if the 61cm size would fit me better but, I suspect the 59 will do fine. 

Real nice bike.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

thats a big sexy bike.... seirously.... how do you like those rims btw?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I have had no problems at all with those wheels.
They feel solid despite their lightish weight.
The only thing that may be an issue down the track is the fact that the freewheel is aluminium and has begun to score from the cassette.


----------



## KleinMan (Mar 10, 2004)

I'll be able to post a pic of my vamoots if I ever get it from wrenchscience.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Oops.
Wrong thread.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

59cm VaMoots
6'2", 32 inch inseam, short for my height.


----------

